# Comenius University, Slovakia?



## Jonno (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi! 
Does anyone know anything about this Medical School?

Jonno


----------



## Evka (Jun 3, 2009)

hey hey, i study there.. what would you like to know?


----------



## Jonno (Apr 10, 2009)

*Comenius University, Slovakia*



Evka said:


> hey hey, i study there.. what would you like to know?


Hi Evka

I hope you don?t mind if I simply send you a list of questions, for the sake of simplicity ? please feel free to leave out any of them. 

It's really good to hear from you!

Now for the list:


How good are the lecturers?
Are they easy to understand?
How good is the library?
How good is the IT?
What size are the classes?
How many British students enroll each year?
What are the halls of residence like?
How long does it take to get from the halls of residence to the lecture theatres?
What percentage of the exams are oral, not written? Are the final exams oral?
Did you use an agent when you applied and if so which one? Any comments on them?
Do you have any feedback as to how easy it is to get onto a Foundation Course in the UK after you have graduated from the European university? Or how easy it is to get a job, compared to UK medical students?
Would you recommend the medical school?
Any particular drawbacks?
 I am sorry for this long list of questions but I would be really grateful for your thoughts - just answer anything that suits you, and, by the way, which year are you in?

Thanks! 

Jonno


----------



## Evka (Jun 3, 2009)

So, Jonno, here is what i have for now:

1. Every subject is divided into the lectures and the laboratory part.. Regarding the second, presence is obligatory, but for the lectures you can choose if you want to attend them or not.. If they are good or not, it depends on the subject and of course, the lecturer.. For some subjects it is almost necessary to go there every time and keep notes to be able to pass the final examination.. For some others, the are pretty much useless.. The University cooperates with universities of other countries of course, so sometimes professors from other countries come and talk to us about their knowledge in a specific field.. This certain part is very interesting..
2. Lectures are easy to understand if you study at home by yourself and you come prepared to the auditorium.. Of course, if you have any questions you can discuss them in the class or ask the professor privately following the consultation hours..
3. The library lies in a building in the center of the city, and the access for you costs around 10 euros per year. You have your personal card and you go there as often as you want to.. It is quiet and good for studying. Its only drawback is that as it is normal, it has more slovak that english books..
4. Most of the classes are big and comfortable. Of course the building is quite old..
5. Not many British students enroll each year, but I think that it is just because of the lack of information.. Most students from the UK are transfer students, who come here during their second or third year of studies because that is the time, when they learn about the University.. I would say that most probably you will not find more than ten english students in your year, but I do not think that is should be a problem for you..
6., 7. Most foreign students do not stay in the halls of residence, only those who belong to the Erasmus program.. They are 30 minutes more or less away from the University by bus and very cheap, but the rooms are small and not very nice inside  .. Most students ( if not all) of the english studying program reside in apartments either in the center of the city (of course the rent is more expensive there) or in suburbs (such as Petrzalka), which is like 15 minutes from the University by bus and the rent there is very cheap but the area is not so ideal.. The rent for an apartment in the center never costs less than 500 euros per month.. The prices can go up till 1200 euros for a big house.. But there is always the option to stay with some other students and share the cost..
8. Most of the exams are composed of a written and an oral part.. It depends on your grade in the written test if they will accept you for the oral part.. Some subjects have also a part of the examination, which tests your practical skills (e.g. laboratory, dissection room, etc.)
9. I used an agency from my country to apply for the course, but don't worry because you can easily do it alone and in fact most of the english students apply by themselves.. You just have to pass the entrance test, which is not difficult if you have the basic knowledge.
11. , 12. I would recommend the medical school of course but it always depends on the personal choice of anyone.. 

You have to know before you come here that Bratislava is just a small town and especially during the cold winter there are not many options for you apart from staying at home and studying  .. The good thing is that you can easily visit other cities and countries around, since Slovakia is surrounded by them and it takes 1-4 hours to get there, like Vienna, Prague, Budapest etc, which for me was a great way of entertainment  Of course your studies will not leave you much free time either.. The level of difficulty is something you can deal with and the main problem that you will find here if you choose this University for your studies is the fact that you have to search everything by yourself, if not, you will really get confuse about every single detail. English is not the big hit of the country either, so you will have to learn the language sooner or later for your own good 
In general, I think this is a good option.. 
Oh, if you can explain what is IT i will be able to reply to that also i guess.. And as for the UK question, i would have to collect some information first before i answer to that, cause i dont know exactly how things are working there, but i think i will find something..
Im in my 2nd year going to the 3rd. 
Feel free to ask whatever you need, if you have any more queries..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to write all that down. Great post. :-D


----------



## Jonno (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Evka

I have only just seen your post - this is really helpful!

Jonno


----------

